# Presidents Choice 4-6-2



## gerard488 (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anyone here converted a Presidents Choice 4-6-2 loco to DCC and added sound or is it worth the trouble? Also, could a person add a decoder to the loco and just put a sound only decoder and speaker in the tender?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It seems you don't have a true understanding of how DCC works, not wishing to be rude. There is no need to put two decoders in. Only one sound decoder is required which also controls the motor, lights etc. You could put the speaker in the tender if you wish as there is more room to mount a decent sized speaker and baffle which is preferable.

I have never converted a steamer but I would say it's always worth putting sound in any loco as it just adds so much to your enjoyment of it.


----------



## gerard488 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It is not that i don't understand DCC, it's just that I have 6 decoders and 1 sound only decoder in my parts box and was thinking maybe I could use some of it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, you can use a decoder for the engine control and a sound decoder for the sound. The tender makes a great location for all the decoders and speaker(s) as its about the only place where you have room in a steam engine. It's just a little easier to only deal with a single decoder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Yes, you can use a decoder for the engine control and a sound decoder for the sound.


Why and how would you do that?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Because its what he has on hand. Back to the 4-6-2, the biggest problem in installing a decoder in a Loco not designed for it is being able to isolate the motor and any lights. I have no knowledge of this Loco so I hope that its been done before and you don't need to be the first to have to "discover" what all needs to cut and soldered back together. Old Brass engines can be almost impossible to isolate.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I appreciate that you are offering a suggestion but we are trying to make things easier for people rather than more difficult.

Anyway, I didn't know anything about the loco so did some research. Interestingly 'Presidents Choice' is a store brand owned by Canada's largest food retailer Loblaw Food Companies, although you might already know that. Their model trains are made for them in Slovenia by Mehano, a well respected maker. All the train sets are limited editions and the 4 - 6 - 2 was released for Christmas 1999. All the sets come with a selection of cars or carriages, power pack and brass track. The locos are well regarded by all accounts and run well.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for finding what President's choice was! It also appears that it might have a DCC plug. That would make using a sound decoder that has motor control easier to put in. The decoder(s) and speaker should all fit in the tender, it might even have a place for a bottom mounted speaker. Gerald448, have you taken the tender apart to see if there is a DCC connector?


----------

